# Surfside 3/1-3/8



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I have a beach house rented 3/1-3/8 at Surfside and plan on fishing almost every day if I can. I hope to provide daily updates to this thread on the conditions (Temp, Wind, Surf, Weed) and any fish caught. So, if you are planning on fishing surfside next week, you can check this post to see the conditions I encounter every day. Hope this helps some people. Stay tuned.:ac550:


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds great! Looking forward to some reports!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Best of luck to you. Looking forward to some reports.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Good Luck man!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Good luck. This weekend looks promising! I'll be on the beach looking for the fishes this weekend.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds Great be good havin some up to date news! Dont spend all your time updating us just get them lines tight!! Hope you have a hell of a good time!!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

AirForceJack said:


> Sounds Great be good havin some up to date news! Dont spend all your time updating us just get them lines tight!! Hope you have a hell of a good time!!


Thanks for the advice. I was afraid I would have to spend ALL my time fishing. :biggrin: Seriously though, I should have plenty of time to fish and update too. I have a feeling the bad condition days will be more important to fellow 2coolers than the good ones. so anyone having to travel any distance does not waste time or gas driving to SS only to find it unfishable. From the recent bad weed reports, I'm not very confident it's going to be great conditions but I'm always hopeful! :smile:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

We are invited to a beach house for a week in mid April. Can't wait!!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> Good luck. This weekend looks promising! I'll be on the beach looking for the fishes this weekend.


What beach are you targeting? PINS?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I would like to go down to PINS but probably not going to. Havent decided what beach yet.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> I would like to go down to PINS but probably not going to. Havent decided what beach yet.


WHAT, Let me know if you decide on Surfside. You're welcome to join me.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for invite, I'll let you know if I head that way.


----------



## rkd (Jun 7, 2010)

*Surfside*

Surfguy-I will be checking in to a beachhouse on Surfside on the 9th. And plan on fishing the whole time if possible so your reporting on the details is VERY much appreciated. Look forward to hearing how it goes. By the way, there is a private pier on the bay side that most of the Surfside renters have access to. The rentals usually come with a key to gain access to that pier. If the weeds and waves are too bad on the surf, at least you can have a calm place to cast a line. We fished it last year-very shallow and caught a bunch of perch/croaker, blue crab and one 2ft shark. Nothing big-I threw a live croaker out along with big pieces of cut bait and never got a bite. All fish came on shrimp.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

rkd said:


> Surfguy-I will be checking in to a beachhouse on Surfside on the 9th. And plan on fishing the whole time if possible so your reporting on the details is VERY much appreciated. Look forward to hearing how it goes. By the way, there is a private pier on the bay side that most of the Surfside renters have access to. The rentals usually come with a key to gain access to that pier. If the weeds and waves are too bad on the surf, at least you can have a calm place to cast a line. We fished it last year-very shallow and caught a bunch of perch/croaker, blue crab and one 2ft shark. Nothing big-I threw a live croaker out along with big pieces of cut bait and never got a bite. All fish came on shrimp.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Well, according to swellinfo.com, surfside will be flat as a pancake fri-sun but cold into the mid-50's on sat. Mon-tue will be windy as heck but warmer into the low-70's. It looks like we'll be shark fishing sat, surf fishing sun,:smile: sitting out mon-tue hwell: and then more surf fishing wed-fri, as it stands now.

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/surfside-texas


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck yall!


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I have to wait until May for my trip to Surfside. Good luck surfguy!

rkd: Where is this pier? I've been renting down there twice a year for the past 3 years and this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

I am local to the surfsidea so if there are any 2coolers that are planning a trip this way and want a description of the surf and winds before they come, let me know and I will run out and check for ya.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I am local to the surfsidea so if there are any 2coolers that are planning a trip this way and want a description of the surf and winds before they come, let me know and I will run out and check for ya.


Be careful what you offer. I think you could post conditions every day and not really hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

spicyitalian, excellent suggestion and it would be great to be able to check the board before coming and have a first hand obervation.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

I really don't mind helping someone out if they are coming from a distance and want to know what the conditions are here. It only takes about 10 minutes to get to the beach and I am out there quite a bit anyhow. Also for a daily look at the surf (surf cam) in surfside, one can check netsurfing.com. Right now the site has not been updated due to the passing of the founder, but hopefully they will get it up and going again soon. I am in no way affiliated with the site but have used it many times to see what the surf looks like when I was considering going fishing.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

on what nights do you have an openening on the couch??? I don't even take showers so you won't even notice me, LMAO!!!


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

jc said:


> on what nights do you have an openening on the couch??? I don't even take showers so you won't even notice me, LMAO!!!


I'm pretty sure if you're surf fishing all day and not showering, SOMEONE is bound to notice you 

I am jonesing for the beach so badly today!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like the winds are cleaning up the water.


----------



## SaltyHank (Dec 17, 2010)

*Fishing tomorrow.*

 My family and I will be out there somewhere. Reports to come from Boliver and maybe even SLP.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

How'd the weekend go, Ron?


----------



## rkd (Jun 7, 2010)

*Surfside pier*

Spicyitalian-I don't know the directions that well but I can try to put you in the general vicinity of the pier-on the north side of the main highway running through Surfside, there is a baitshop that is attached to a marina/restaurant/bar. Great outdoor bar by the way-you can drink a beer and fish right off your tabletop. Nicer restaurant is upstairs. Sorry I can't remember the names. The private pier is about 2-3 blocks to the north and east of this bait shop and you have to wind your way around the neighborhood homes lining the canal to get there. It's not a big pier-just a long concrete structure that extends about 200 yards into the bay. Again, I've never caught a big fish off this pier but that may be because I am a horrible saltwater fisherman. The perch will keep the kids happy.


----------



## rkd (Jun 7, 2010)

*Surfguy-update??*

So how's the surf been the last few days, Surfguy?? Having any luck?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I talked to Ron (Surfguy) on Monday. He said the bite on the weekend was very slow, but he had never seen it so flat. He was killing the cownose rays Monday afternoon (i think he boxed 5 in a little over an hour) and he landed a nice big ugly too.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

What do yall do with a cownose ray, I let a big one go Sun.


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Good shark bait


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> What do yall do with a cownose ray, I let a big one go Sun.


^^ Yes Sir! Some of the best shark bait you can get your hands on.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Surfguy, any luck?


----------



## HookOnFishing (Feb 28, 2013)

What is the condition for SLP this weekend? Seaweed?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Well. I am finally able to post a report. My expected internet connection did not work on the beach. Just got home and here is the summary. 

Sat/Sun - 20-25mph North wind, surf was flat as a pancake but water level was so low you could wade out to the 3rd bar (not joking). There were a bunch of guys renting a house near us and they fished out in front of us all day sat/sun. They pulled in 3 bullreds in 2 days (40,39,31) but nothing else. We were planning to shark fish Sat but called it off. I fished the surf a few hours sat/sun and caught diddly squat. 

Mon/Tue - South/SE wind 15-20mph, 70-80deg. Took the family and relatives to the aquarium Mon, so no fishing. Fished SLP Tue afternoon and finally got into some fish, albeit nothing to take home and eat. Ended up with 5 BIG cownose rays, 1 Big Ugly and 1 Sheepshead. The cownose were hitting cut mullet and the BU and Sheepie hit shrimp. I did get a nice double hookup of cownose and Sheepie on my lightest rig on shrimp, which made for an interesting fight. See 2nd pic below. I almost lost another rod that went off while I was hauling in the double. By the time I got to it, it was laying flat in the rod holder. Most likely, it was another cownose that unhooked itself. The cownose weighed in at 20-25lbs each. I brought those home for shark bait later.

Wed/Thu - North wind came back 10-20mph and cold again. No fishing. When I left Fri morning, I spotted up to 9 shrimp boats working.

Sat/Sun forecast - South/SE wind 10-15mph, ~70deg. Water is still dirty and cold. Looks like tough fishing for awhile but you never know unless you get out there and try it out.


----------



## rkd (Jun 7, 2010)

*Not good*

Dang, not sounding like I am going to get some nice green water tomorrow when my Surfside vacation starts.  Regardless, we're giving it a shot. How was the seaweed? I would rather have windy muddy water as long as there is no seaweed.....I think. Did you try to find the private pier that only Surfside renters have access to?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

rkd said:


> Dang, not sounding like I am going to get some nice green water tomorrow when my Surfside vacation starts. Regardless, we're giving it a shot. How was the seaweed? I would rather have windy muddy water as long as there is no seaweed.....I think. Did you try to find the private pier that only Surfside renters have access to?


Every day the wind blew from the south or southeast, there was a lot of seaweed in the surf. That's why I went to SLP. I did not try to find the private pier. I was hoping to find at least 1 or 2 days of good conditions, but I did not get a single bite in the open surf all week on shrimp, live mullet or cut mullet.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Nice cownose by the way! Looks like you got some really good shark bait!


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

*silly question*

I am new to the area.. Where is Surfside? How long of a drive from Galveston?? Better fishing generally than the Galvseston surf (Seawall, North Jetty, etc ??:redface: Worth the extra mileage to go there/ Thanks


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Jettycowboy47:
Surfside is down across the jetty from Freeport. Lots of driving beach in the area so you can really spread out. You could also hit the Surfside Jetty if you wanted. Using Bluewater HW about 45m or so over the toll bridge due S from Galveston.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Im ready for the wind to go elsewhere. I did some surf fishing yesterday in the full gale, seaweed was there along with some huge turd hustlers...pita. Shut er down about 315pm and had one 21" black drum, a few whiting, and one nice sized pompano. Too bad there isnt a good mkt for the hustlers as I could keep em well supplied! Ha

I hope to give the bays a run one of these days with the kayak...maybe I cant swap hustlers for some flounder.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Im ready for the wind to go elsewhere. I did some surf fishing yesterday in the full gale, seaweed was there along with some huge turd hustlers...pita. Shut er down about 315pm and had one 21" black drum, a few whiting, and one nice sized pompano. Too bad there isnt a good mkt for the hustlers as I could keep em well supplied! Ha
> 
> I hope to give the bays a run one of these days with the kayak...maybe I cant swap hustlers for some flounder.


Not too bad considering the conditions.


----------



## rkd (Jun 7, 2010)

*Surfside/Crystal Beach Recap*

I was wrong in an earlier post-we just spent the week in Crystal Beach, not surfside. The house we rented was posted as being in Surfside. Close enough I guess. Surf was mostly rough with spotty weed and ranged from green to murky. Only bad day for weed was Tuesday. Sunday thru Monday we 4-5 nice pompano, 20+ bull whiting, an 18-inch flounder and a big sheepshead all in the surf on fresh dead shrimp. Couldn't catch much on Tuesday due to weed. Wednesday the waves kicked up and the weed cleared out. By far our best day-30+ whiting (a lot of small ones this day), a 7lb black drum, another nice sheepshead(about 5lbs) and the night cap-a 40lb bull red. All fish except the red were caught on fresh dead shrimp....the red was caught on a whiting head. With the waves so bad I think we were only able to get out lines out to the first gut. I am new to surf fishing so don't know just how shallow the first gut it-the one we were throwing into was about chest deep.


----------

